# So happy!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dennis and I just got back from having Arko and Anton hips and elbows done. They both are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























What a great feeling uh?? Now on to title them!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Congratulations!! YESSS!! Congrats on such super hip results. I bet you are relieved! What are your ultimate plans for Arko and Anton?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Patti, they are not my dogs, they are my BF's. He wants to keep one and sell the other as he doesn't have time for both, but it is such a tough decision as both dogs are very nice and showing a lot of potential in the sport. We'll see. He definitely wants which ever dog he sells to go to a working home.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

The vet was in love with Arko, actually, he liked both dogs very much.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Anton vom Johnson-Haus - Hips and Elbows*


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Anton vom Johnson-Haus - Hips and Elbows*

toughie!!!! they're both gorgeous!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Anton vom Johnson-Haus - Hips and Elbows*

Yes indeed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Anton vom Johnson-Haus - Hips and Elbows*

They both look nice! Are these the Xandor pups???? Are they actually littermates with different kennel names?????


Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Anton vom Johnson-Haus - Hips and Elbows*

No they are from different litters, here are their pedigrees.

Arko vom Windlied 
Xandor son

&

Anton vom Johnson--Haus 
Zeno son


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

Arko vom Windlied

Hips: OFA Good
Elbows: Normal


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

great!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

Of course I'm partial to Arko since I owned his mother at one time


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

He is an awesome dog Trish! In every way.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

His mother was an extreme, strong bitch...well bred, great girl. Typical of the Zennevallei stuff...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

Yep, Arko is a very strong dog physically and mentally. Gala doesn't like him







Normally Gala bullies all dogs, not Arko. When we get them out together, she is GLUED to me. She does NOT want to be near him.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Arko vom Windlied - Hips and Elbows*

Wow, Trish I didn't know you owned Byorka. Did you have puppies with her?







Are they anything like Arko?


----------

